# Tissue recession on chalice



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a big, gorgeous alien-eye? chalice coral that has been growing like crazy and thriving in my tank for just over a year. 
Just recently, I've noticed some tissue recession. Mostly on plates that have become shaded by new growth, but also a couple of very small spots on top. 
Ph and ca/alk normal mid-range, mg 1280, 90g with 6x t5 tek light.
Any suggestions on what the cause could be? It it normal on the shaded plates, at least? I'm going to up the mg a bit to approx 1350 as per web info, but any other suggestions are welcome...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Any aggressive corals near by?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No, he's got some serious sweeper tentacles so there's a big zone around him for everyone's safety!


----------

